# saison 12, bilder und touren und mehr.



## redblack (30. März 2012)

der winterpokal ist abgeschlossen und der frühling rockt wettermässig schon richtig. also los........ . ich freu mich auf eure bilder.


----------



## redblack (30. März 2012)

ich mach mal den anfang: bike ond biwak im emmental.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (1. April 2012)

Wir haben letztes Weekend unsere traditionelle Begehung der Südrampe gemacht, was in einem ziemlichen Abenteuer ausartete. Schön wars trotzdem. 
Die ganze Geschichte seht ihr in meinem Blog
http://ventoux.veloblog.ch/post/173/2108


----------



## the_LTS_returns (1. April 2012)

@redblack: Wie tief runter in der Termperatur kannst Du mit deinem Schlafsack/Biwacksack gehen?

@Ventoux: Der Schnee dürfte uns je nach Exposition noch einige Zeit beschäftigen.


----------



## spectres (2. April 2012)

Ist auch schon ein paar Wochen her. Im Wallis südhangseitig. Der Schnee macht mir weniger Sorgen als die vielen umgeknickten Bäume und Sträucher über den Wegen...


----------



## kleinerHai (2. April 2012)

Singletrails über diverse Fluen rund um Dornach SO.


----------



## redblack (2. April 2012)

@ LTS, alles flexibel. mit dem 0 er plus -5er plus biwi ca.-35, mit dem -5 plus biwi ca. -15 und mit dem 0 er plus biwi ca. minus 7. reicht das?


----------



## blaubaer (9. April 2012)

Nikolausi


----------



## olev (14. April 2012)

oberhalb der ardècheschlucht






ein paar bildli mehr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9405605&postcount=375


----------



## Vazifar (14. April 2012)

olev schrieb:


> oberhalb der ardècheschlucht



Ein Super Bikegebiet ! Vorfreude herrscht  In gut 2 Monaten sind wir auch wieder dort unten (Domaine du Frigoulet).


----------



## Sportec (22. April 2012)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Ein Super Bikegebiet ! Vorfreude herrscht  In gut 2 Monaten sind wir auch wieder dort unten (Domaine du Frigoulet).



Ist die Gina dieses Jahr auch wider als Leiterin des Frigi unten? Wir waren vorletzten Herbst dort. Traumhafte Location und die Trails rocken!

Gruss Sportec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (23. April 2012)

Renggpass mal wieder. SOX und ich wollten einen Track von Isnogud nachfahren, der an Renggpass/Loppertrail noch den Bürgenstock anhängt. Nachdem wir aber entgegen der Vorhersage fast ausschliesslich durch die Sonne gefahren waren, wollten wir unser Wetterglück nicht länger herausfordern und haben uns den Bürgenstock für den nächsten Besuch aufgehoben. Stattdessen gab's Kaffee und Kuchen im Strassencafé Christen Beck mit ausserordentlich netten und charmanten Bedienungen. Muss auch mal gesagt werden. 

Die sogenannte Tragepassage ist in den letzten Jahren immer glatter und breiter geworden, man kommt auch schiebend hoch: 




Praktischer Parkplatz zentral vor der Kirche:


----------



## blaubaer (30. April 2012)

von gestern


----------



## kleinerHai (30. April 2012)

Freitag (Gempen-Trails bei Basel)








Samstag (Ab Oensingen über Roggenflue, Tiefmatt, Höchi Flue, Allerheiligenberg, Belchenflue, Geissflue und Lauchflue nach Liestal)


----------



## k2r rider (30. April 2012)

nice! wo bist du da durchgefahren?


----------



## kleinerHai (30. April 2012)

k2r rider schrieb:


> nice! wo bist du da durchgefahren?


Danke! Habs oben reineditiert.


----------



## RedOrbiter (1. Mai 2012)

*Frühlingstour Dank Föhn erstmal in kurzer Hose *

Ägerital Tour St.Jost Ratenpass Gottschalkenberg Sihl und Lorzentobel




Trail bei Schlachtkapelle Morgarten
Hier haben wir den Habsburgern auf den Deckel gegeben...
*Wir haben gewonnen *




Die St. Jost Kapelle ist erreicht.




Vom Gottschalkenberg in Richtung Zürich





Bellevue auf dem Gottschalkenberg





In der Sihlschlucht auf der rechten Ufer-Seite




An der Sihl - lockerer Wanderweg Trail




Nagelflue Fels in der Sihl Galerie beim Sihlsprung - fast schon abenteuerlich der Weg hier




Nagelfels-Tunnel beim Sihlsprung




Kopf einziehen... - Unter dem Nagelfels durch




Wir nehmen die Brücke beim Sihlsprung




Der Lorze entlang 
Lorzentobelbrücke beim EW - auf dem Rückweg




Holzbrücke - Die älteste der drei Lorzentobelbrücken




Entlang der Lorze im Lorzentobel Richtung Schmittli.




Unterägeri Richtung Ägerisee



- Alle Fotos zur Ägerital Tour
- Kompletter Tour Bericht Ägerital Sihl Lorze Tour



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (3. Mai 2012)

Ein paar Fotos von letzter Woche.

*Maderanertal - Der Schnee kämpft seine letzte Schlacht...*


Gotthardbahn Viadukt.



Amsteg - Start ins Maderandertal


Schön



Blumenpracht im Maderanertal
Weiss jemand der Name dieser Dinger?


Schneegrenze



Maderanertal Golzeren - Der Schnee kämpft gegen den Frühling


Himmlisches 



Kirche im Schnee - Maderanertal


Die Schneegrenze ist geknackt - es geht runter



Maderanertal - Der Downhill startet


Fotos Maderanertal

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## dasfonz (4. Mai 2012)

Die Dinger sind Krokusse 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krokusse

Gruss


----------



## RedOrbiter (7. Mai 2012)

dasfonz schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind Krokusse


Danke für Die Info

-------------

*Juhui, der Oberalppass ist wieder offen...*

So kann ich wieder den Nätschen Trail rocken!

Leuchtturm



Leuchtturm am Oberalppass


Oberalppass



Oberalppass 2046 Meter


MGB



MGB - Matterhorn Gotthard Bahn


Nätschen Trail



Nätschen Trail


Action



Near Snapshot Action


Treppe



Treppe rattern am Nätschen


Down



Hinten der tief verschneite Gemsstock - Skifahren ginge auch



Bilder Oberalppass:
http://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=107


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## RedOrbiter (9. Mai 2012)

Hier einige Foto Eindrücke zur Tour Chilcherbergen in den Hängen über Silenen


Just Pics:

Urner Talboden



Panorama


Hängebrücke



Die Hängebrücke im Schipfental


Schipfental



Hängebrücke -> Wacklig und Luftig


Chilchenbergen



Trail surfen


Lawine Chilchental



Auch Lawinen müssen überquert werden


Wanderweg Singletrail



Singletrail Chilcherbergen Silenen


Chilchbergen Downhill



Abfahrt


Steil



und anspruchsvoll




Tour : MTB Tour Chilcherbergen
Fotos: Bilder Chilcherbergen



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Vazifar (12. Mai 2012)

Auf der Karthäuser Runde (Ostschweiz)


----------



## olev (16. Mai 2012)

kalte sophie


----------



## blaubaer (18. Mai 2012)

Auffahrts Runde


----------



## Kerberos (18. Mai 2012)

olev schrieb:


> kalte sophie


@Olev - Sehr schönes Bild. Wo ist das, wo ging's lang?


----------



## olev (19. Mai 2012)

@kerberos - lang gings an der ibie bei vallon pont d'arc, den ort auf dem bild gibt's aber nicht - oder hast du schon mal gleichzeitig sonne von links und von rechts gehabt?


----------



## Kerberos (19. Mai 2012)

Trickser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (23. Mai 2012)

@redblack: Kurze Frage, 4-Seasons und Wildspitz, ist das Dein Tipp?
@all: Sorry für OT, wobei... wär' ja eine Tour wert, vielleicht mit einer anderen Abfahrt.


----------



## redblack (23. Mai 2012)

ja, für mich sind diese abfahrt und die übers hürital spassig, die varianten bergssturz links und rechts, too much.


----------



## redblack (29. Mai 2012)

traumpfingsten im jura


----------



## bike-channel.ch (30. Mai 2012)

Bärlauchsurfen im Thurgau, auf dem Irchel und auf der Lägern


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2012)




----------



## blaubaer (31. Mai 2012)

Singletrailtour Naturpark Thal 





mit Vorfahrer @dantist 






Singletrailtour Basler Jura


----------



## Kerberos (31. Mai 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Singletrailtour Naturpark Thal
> Singletrailtour Basler Jura



Prächtige Bilder, machen Lust auf Touren und das Buch!


----------



## Vazifar (3. Juni 2012)

Gestern auf dem Wildspitz 

Gipfelfoto:






"Parkplatz" bei der Geerenhütte:





Der schöne Trail hinunter zum Ägerisee:


----------



## Kerberos (3. Juni 2012)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Wildspitz
> Gipfelfoto:


Hui, die haben in den letzten zwei Wochen noch angebaut, um der Bikes Herr zu werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2012)

Wildspitz ist in 2 Wochen das Ziel 

Ich war am Samstag mal kurz im Sihltal unterwegs  

Bekannter Aussichtspunkt mit Grillplatz 




Trails an der Sihl




eine Kondition ist echt im Ar*** oder besser im Bauch  Aber das wird noch, zum WP-Eröffnungs Fondue bin ich fit


----------



## sessantanove (4. Juni 2012)

Kurze Runde in die Fräki

Schöne Aussicht beim hochfahren





Beim hochfahren auf Trailsuche





Aussicht von der Fräkmüntegg





Und hier noch ein Bild auf dem Hombrig von der Feierabendtour


----------



## redblack (4. Juni 2012)

juratour und biwaksacktest


----------



## bike-channel.ch (4. Juni 2012)

Ein paar Impressionen vom Bikepark in Bülach:


----------



## Kerberos (4. Juni 2012)

Am sonnigen Samstag zogen Blacklord und Kerberos ins Zürcher Oberland. Von Bauma über Hörnli, Hulftegg und Schnebelhorn bis zum Coup Caramello. Alle Details im Blog, unten hängt der GPS-Track. 



 

 

Man könnte einfach links über die Wiese heizen und in einer Minute am Waldrand stehen. Oder konzentriert in freier Linienwahl durch die engen, lose-schottrigen Kurven zirkeln: 


 

 



Grobe Stufen mit und ohne Kurven trainieren das Balance-Gefühl: 


 

 

Das Bild täuscht natürlich. Diese sehr enge und sehr steile Kurve haben wir mehrere Minuten lang theoretisch erschlossen. Aber manchmal ist Laufen doch gesünder:


----------



## olev (5. Juni 2012)

Kerberos schrieb:


>



vor dieser kurve graut es mir jeweils die ganze abfahrt und seit ein kollege auf meine empfehlung mal diesen weg runter ist und dann fand, die eine kurve sei aber sehr haarig zu fahren, weiss ich gar, dass sie fahrbar wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_LTS_returns (6. Juni 2012)

Wie Ride berichtet, ist der Wallensee Trail jetzt legal. 

Weis jemand über die Schneesituation bescheid ob er schon geht?


----------



## RedOrbiter (8. Juni 2012)

*Meine Arnisee Tour mit Overkill Abfahrt.*

Fronleichnam - Feiertag in den Katholischen Kantonen der Zentralschweiz.
Als Ziel hab ich den Arnisee oberhalb von Intschi auserkoren. 


Arnisee Tour in Bildern/Fotos:




Tiefblick in die Reuss





Felssturz Gurtnellen





Felssturz bei Gurtnellen Heimigen





Panorama Kuh





Schweizer Wassertankstelle





Windgällen immer im Blickfeld





Arnisee





Overkill Abfahrt - Direttisma





Leitschachbach Brücken


Fotos: Bilder Arnisee


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## RedOrbiter (18. Juni 2012)

Mountainbike *Tour Göschenernalp*
---
Bin zur Göscheneralp Hochgekurbelt.

Hier einige Bilder von der Tour.




Start Dorf Göschenen





Göscheneralp





Göscheneralp Stausee





Trail am Staudamm Göscheneralp





Geissen/Alpziegen in der Göscheneralp





Bergsee Göscheneralp





Bitzi Singletrail


Schön war's 

*Fotos von der Tour Göschernalp*

Langsam aber sicher wird es auch in höheren Gefilden Sommer 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## spectres (18. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ja redblack für den Wildspitz in den 4-Jahreszeiten (aka 4-Seasons) etwas geschrieben hat und dazu noch Vazifar (http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/2160), bin ich Freitag auch mal hoch (das WE lass ich dort lieber aus). Für die Abfahrt habe ich mir mal einen etwas anderen Weg gesucht. Die Verhältnisse auf den Trails waren z.T. heftig - die Regenmassen der Tage zuvor waren buchstäblich erfahrbar (errutschbar). Das gab einen guten Test für die Reifen. Der Onza Ibex DH 2.4 ist vorne bei nassen Bedingungen nicht zu empfehlen. Schlammt zu und bietet dann kaum Halt. Bei trockenen Bedingungen, Felsen und Geröll habe ich gut gefunden.
Die gewählte Abfahrtsstrecke im mittleren und unteren Teil ziemlich heftig. Bei trockenen Bedingungen wären einige sehr knifflige Stellen sehr spannend gewesen. Unten war's insgesamt trockener. Insgesamt steile Passagen, spitzeste Spitzkehren, Wurzeln, Absätze. Nur kurz drei Bilder:

Gipfelpanorama:





An der Abbruchkante:





Hier ging's runter:


----------



## gabs (18. Juni 2012)

nach 1930hm und 2h tragen =)  villach-mittagskogel


----------



## blacklord (20. Juni 2012)

ich habe noch ein kleines filmchen von der lenzerheide am letzten samstag. die bahn aufs rothorn fährt aber noch nicht, scheint noch zu viel vom weissen zeugs oben zu haben..


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2012)

Gestern Wildspitz  





mit Stärkung


----------



## Mr. Svonda (24. Juni 2012)

gestern mal die tour auf die "Hohe Winde" gemacht. landschaftlich sehr schön, auch zum fahren sehr abwechslungsreich und anstrengender (nach meinem GPS 1700hm) als ich dachte.
http://gps-tracks.com/gps-mountainbike-tour-basel-hohe-winde-i-002092.html

panorama auf dem höchsten punkt, die "Hohe Winde" (klich für gross)


----------



## olev (26. Juni 2012)

nicht auf dem wildspitz, sondern in den cevennen:







und alle jahre wieder: mont ventoux oder mein scott spark ist auch ein freerider


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. Juni 2012)

Breitlaui Tour im Urner Maderanertal

Am letzten Wochende sind wir hinauf nach Breitlaui im Maderanertal





Postauto auf der schmalen Bristenstrasse





Passage Sagebrüggli über den Etzlibach





Nach Breitlaui





Wasserfall





Limibach





Final Up to Breitlaui





Breitlaui





Urner Reusstal





Abfahrt





Schiltwald





Druckleitung vom Kraftwerk Amsteg





Finale Singletrail nach Amsteg


*Breitlaui Tour im Maderanertal

Fotos der Breitlaui Tour*


Herrlich war's


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (6. Juli 2012)

mit dem gemieteten tourenbike in irland unterwegs


----------



## pisskopp (7. Juli 2012)

Mehr pics. Von Irland, bitte..


----------



## redblack (8. Juli 2012)

auf meiner hp www.hjop.ch


----------



## Green Epic (12. Juli 2012)

Letzten Sontag bei der Tour de France am Col de la Croix im Jura


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2012)

Du warst ja vor den TdF Fahrern oben, Respekt und das mit dem AM


----------



## pisskopp (13. Juli 2012)

Spitzen Sport, scheint, das alle Spass haben..


----------



## davedudley (14. Juli 2012)

vor 2 Wochen zwischen Engelberg und Melchsee-Frutt


----------



## Mr. Svonda (20. Juli 2012)

war diese woche ein paar tage im Lötschental 
speziell diese tour hier, kann ich nur empfehlen. zwei lange sehr schöne und spassige abfahrten, dafür hängt der zweite anstieg am schluss mächtig an.

blick übers Lötschental vom anstieg zur Faldumalp aus





kapelle auf der Faldumalp





abfahrt richtung Jeizinen





von diesen hatte es zu haufen, an jeder wasserstelle





schöner bergsee auf dem Underi Fäsilalpu





davon hatte es rund um dem see auch jede menge





300° panorama vom Heruhubel (2308m) aus, links das Lötschental und rechts das Rhonetal





andere tour, von der Kummenalp über den höhenweg bis zur Fafleralp:

von der Kummenalp richtung Lauchernalp





panorama von der Lauchernalp aus, mit dem Bietschhorn in der mitte




schwarzsee


----------



## olev (21. Juli 2012)

Nachdem es letztes Jahr irgendwie nicht gepasst hat, hab ich's dieses Jahr nachgeholt: Gelatiessen in Aosta oder anders gesagt eine Tour rund ums Matterhorn mit Start und Ziel in Gstaad.
Vom Sanetsch gings den Suonen entlang runter ins Wallis:





Dann hätte man natürlich nach Martigny runter fahren können, um da ins Val de Bagnes einzubiegen. Aber am ersten Tag war ich noch nicht genug in Radtourenlaune, sondern wollte Trails, und bin darum hoch zum Croix de Coeur ob Verbier. Ein Foto von der Aussicht auf die Combins:





Und dann wieder auf möglichst flowigen Singletrails runter ins Tal. Leider hatte ich nicht wirklich eine Karte dabei, was ich aber fand, war gut:





Nach einer Übernachtung ging's dann doch das Val de Bagnes hoch, eine eher langweilige Angelegenheit bis man oberhalb vom Stausee von Mauvoisin zum Tunnel rauskommt. Es folgte eine längere Schiebepassage hinauf zum Fenêtre de Durand, während der ich nur für Fotos auf's Bike stieg:





Und anschliessend eine zu Beginn recht flowige Abfahrt mit starkem Rückenwind:





Schliesslich folgte ich wieder einer Suone, um aus dem Tal herauszukommen.





Dann gings den Wanderwegweisern entlang runter nach Doues und darauf mangels Wegweisern und Karte der Strasse entlang nach Aosta zu meinem Eis. Es wurde Abend und wieder Morgen.

Da die Tour nicht nur zu italienischem Glacé sondern auch rund ums Matterhorn führen sollte, war der Rückweg schnell klar. Am Col de St. Pantaléon kam das Matterhorn in den Blick.





Ich musste nur noch das Tal hochfahren





Oben ein bisschen schieben





und schon war ich im Sommerskigebiet von Zermatt





Mit nassen Füssen erreichte ich wieder MTB-typischeres Gelände





Und konnte dem Matterhorn gute Nacht sagen





Am letzten Tag war Kilometerfressen angesagt. Das Wallis runter bis Sion und dann wieder hoch zum Sanetsch, zickzack runter nach Gstaad. Sitzen kann ich immernoch nicht wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (22. Juli 2012)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> war diese woche ein paar tage im Lötschental
> speziell diese tour hier, kann ich nur empfehlen. zwei lange sehr schöne und spassige abfahrten, dafür hängt der zweite anstieg am schluss mächtig an.




schöne Bilder 

und guter Link, den ich noch nicht kannte... macht Lust auf Touren... zum glück gibt es bald Ferien...


----------



## pisskopp (22. Juli 2012)

Hut ab...! Ist dann
 sowas wie SM-biken..


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. Juli 2012)

@olev
Wunderschöne Bilder - Tolle Tour.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Kerberos (24. Juli 2012)

Letzten Samstag war das Wetter auf der Fiescheralp beim Aletschgletscher nur mässig. Nebel und Wolken haben den Blick auf den Gletscher nur selten frei gegeben. Der schwarze 1'000hm Downhill von Fiescheralp nach Fiesch hat dann aber trotz der Nässe mächtig Spass gemacht! 



 


 
Traum und Wirklichkeit:


----------



## redblack (29. Juli 2012)

sarnen-jänzi (biwak)-glaubenberg-sarnen


----------



## Green Epic (4. August 2012)

@redblack sehr schöne Bilder

Ein paar Tage St. Moritz mit Zelt und Bike. Mit dabei mzaskar.







Suvretta-Loop immer wieder schön











Diavolezza


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2012)

Da habe ich auch noch eins von


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2012)

redblack schrieb:


> sarnen-jänzi (biwak)-glaubenberg-sarnen



Ohne Bike aber gleiche Stelle  

Nachtlager




Abends




Morgens


----------



## Green Epic (5. August 2012)

schöne Panoramabilder Stefan


----------



## sessantanove (6. August 2012)

Hier noch 2 Bilder vom Schönenboden auf den Vierwaldstättersee


----------



## pisskopp (7. August 2012)

Und Grenzweg runter??


----------



## sessantanove (7. August 2012)

ging das mit dem Grenzweg an mich??

Falls ja. Keine Ahnung welchen Weg Du meinst. ich weiss nur das ich in Hergiswil wieder rauskomme.

PS: Da ich mich nicht um die Namen der Wege kümmere habe ich jetzt trotzdem ein paar Biker gefragt und ja an dem Tag bin ich den Grenzweg runter.


----------



## davedudley (18. August 2012)

hab gestern mal ein paar Touren vom Parpaner Rothorn gestartet





























mehr Fotos im Album

und die GPS-Tracks:
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/125837361
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/125836059
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/125836955


----------



## Mr. Svonda (25. August 2012)

bin anfangs dieser wocher der hitze im flachland hier entflohen und ein paar tage nach Laax biken gegangen. die trails und die landschaft waren traumhauft und auch das hotel, welches im rocksresort liegt, war ideal für biker. abschliessbarer bikeraum mit montageständer, bikewaschplatz und ein schöner wellnessbereich war alles vorhanden und auch für das leibliche wohl war bestens gesorgt. da am sonntag vorher fast überall die ferien zu ende waren, war das hotel nur schwach belegt und man hatte platz und seine ruhe.

die erste tour führte mich zum Vorabgletscher, was erstmal ~1500hm am stück zu bewältigen hiess.

vom Laax aus ging's bergauf vorbei an der Alp Plaun auf die Alp Nagens, wo ich im schatten einer Alphütte erstmal ne kurze pause einlegte.
man hätte zwar bis Nagens auch den Shuttlebus nehmen können, ich persönlich fahr aber lieber auch aus eigener kraft rauf, wo ich später wieder runter fahre.





ausgewaschener gletscherbach unterhalb das Vorabgletschers





skurrile strukturen im sandschlick unterhalb des gletschers








nach einer kurzen stärkung gieng's dann auch schon wieder abwärts über schotter und gerölllandschaften





bei Nagens bog ich dann rechts auf nen singletrail ein der richtung Grauberg führte, von wo aus man nen wunderbaren blick auf das UNESCO welterbe Sardona hatte.

hier die Tschingelhörner mit dem Martinsloch





Tschingelhörner mit dem Segnespass und dem Piz Segnes





Sardona-panorama mit der unteren Segneseben *klichfürgross*




unterhalb der Segneshütte begann dann scho bald der neu ausgebaute Runca-trail, welcher jede menge spass machte und bis fast nach Laax Murschetg runter führte









am zweiten tag stand dann die Alpenarena-tour auf dem programm.

von Laax aus ging's zuerst genütlich nach Falera ...





... von wo aus es dann wiederum steil nach oben, bis zum Crap Sogn Gion ging. von da an waren es dann nur noch ~200hm bis zum höchten punkt, dem Crap Masegn

panorama über die Alpenarena, links der Crap Masegn *klichfürgross*




auch hier beim Crap Masegn erstmal ne stärkungspause, bevor es wieder abwärts ging





übergang mit kleinem bergsee beim Crap Masegn





schöner trail unterhalb Fuorcla da Sagogn





am dritten tag war dann ne etwas gemütlichere tour, durch und oberhalb der Rheinschlucht, angesagt. zurück nach Laax ging's gemütlich durch den wald am Crestasee und Caumasee vorbei.






ausblick vom balkon richtung rocksresort





wo schön erwähnt, kam auch das leibliche wohl nicht zu kurz. mit halbpension konnte man sich jeweils, in einem der restaurants, ein 3-gangmenü von der karte selbst zusammenstellen.









zimmer war auch sehr gemütlich





FAZIT: 3 super tage mit ca. 110km und 4600hm - war sicher nicht das letzte mal dort. hotel ist optimal auf biker-bedürfnisse abgestimmt, super trails und eindrückliche landschaften ... einziger wehmutstropfen sind die hässlichen omnipräsenten schneekanonen.


----------



## olev (25. August 2012)

und die sesselbahnen und schkiliften (sind auch wermutstropfen). sag ich, der ich dort mit einer seilbahntageskarte unterwegs war... aber coole trails haben sie schon da oben und wenn einem die trails nicht passen, kann man die wände hoch:







wie man dann wieder runter kommt, muss man selbst schauen:


----------



## Kerberos (27. August 2012)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> bin anfangs dieser wocher der hitze im flachland hier entflohen und ein paar tage nach Laax biken gegangen...
> FAZIT: 3 super tage



Tolle Bilder, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (28. August 2012)

Frisch aus dem Schnitt - Engadin


----------



## Green Epic (28. August 2012)

Kann dir nur zustimmen, das Engadin ist immer wieder ein Traum und ein Bike-Tripp wert
....schönes Video


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2012)

Erst im nächsten Jahr wieder 

schön gemacht


----------



## olev (3. September 2012)

am sonntag soll's gebietsweise schönes wetter gewesen sein. am chasseral war nebel und niemand da ausser kühe. perfekte bedingungen also.


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2012)

Green Epic schrieb:


> Kann dir nur zustimmen, das Engadin ist immer wieder ein Traum und ein Bike-Tripp wert
> ....schönes Video



Gibt es eigentlich Bilder vom Kurztrip Lenzerheide


----------



## Kerberos (6. September 2012)

Am Samstag fahre ich früh auf den 

Wildspitz. 
Abfahrt 7:31 ab Zürich HB, Ankunft Goldau 8:13. 
Dann per Bike bergauf, Aussicht geniessen, Kleinigkeit essen. 
Dann knackig bergab nach Goldau!
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Green Epic (6. September 2012)

@mzaskar
Bilder von Lenzerheide hab ich noch einpaar! 
Musste aber erst noch den Schock verdauen und mich von meinen Krankenflegediensten erholen

@Kerberos 
Schade so früh hab ich am Samstag leider keine Zeit
Werde es wohl nie auf die Wildspitz schaffen


----------



## Green Epic (9. September 2012)

Bin am Samstag doch noch mit Kerberos auf den Wildspitz gefahren.
Biken ist dann doch wichtiger
Der Blick vom Wildspitz ist einfach top
Rigi



Mythen


----------



## davedudley (10. September 2012)

auf den Wildpitz hatte ich's heut auch geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (11. September 2012)

Wieder mal aus dem Wallis


----------



## davedudley (14. September 2012)

schönstes Spätsommerwetter in der Zentralschweiz


----------



## Kerberos (14. September 2012)

Green Epic schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag doch noch mit Kerberos auf den Wildspitz gefahren.



Ich lege nach. 

Gruppenfoto: 


 

Green Epic in der Abfahrt:


----------



## sosh85 (16. September 2012)

im wald region seetal 

ps: wie macht ihr dass, das die bilder nicht in der miniaturansicht erscheinen ?


----------



## blaubaer (16. September 2012)

sosh85 schrieb:


> ps: wie macht ihr dass, das die bilder nicht in der miniaturansicht erscheinen ?



Fotos in dein eigenes Fotoalbum hochladen, unter "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" findest Du z.b.  BBCode groß (1024px): dahinter die komplette Zeile kopieren hier im Post einfügen...


----------



## davedudley (17. September 2012)

hier ein paar Eindrücke von der Tour über den Saflischpass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (19. September 2012)

Traumwoche Wallis - Livigno - Engadin - Davos
Super Bikewoche auf traumhaften Trails 

Link zum Bericht: http://ventoux.veloblog.ch/post/173/2219


----------



## Mr. Svonda (19. September 2012)

davedudley schrieb:


> hier ein paar Eindrücke von der Tour über den Saflischpass


sehr schöne tour , bin ich am montag auch grad gefahren.
der aufstieg ist landschaftlich sehr schön und bergab hat's alle arten von trails, quer durch die verschiedenen vegetationszonen.

die letzten tage war's ja wirklich prachtwetter in den bergen, leider wahrscheinlich schon ein paar der letzten für dieses jahr.
fotos von meinen drei touren folgen dann noch.


----------



## Kerberos (20. September 2012)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Traumwoche Wallis - Livigno - Engadin - Davos
> Super Bikewoche auf traumhaften Trails


Grossartige Bilder, klingt nach echten Traumtouren!


----------



## davedudley (20. September 2012)

kleine aber feine Tour von Melchsee-Frutt bis Lungern


----------



## Mr. Svonda (21. September 2012)

hier ein paar impressionen von meinem trip ins oberwallis ...

sonntag: inspiriert durch red-orbiters bericht bin ich die aletschtour gefahren, nur die abfahrt hatte ich etwas anders gewählt. sehr imposant, wenn man das erste mal so dem grössten gletscher europas entlang fährt.






klick für gross















montag: saflischpass. die beschreibungen versprachen nicht zuviel, hammer tour, vor allem die fast endlose und abwechslungsreiche abfahrt nach brig.











klick für gross















dienstag: die ich die letzten beiden tagen noch recht in den knochen spürte, war ne etwas leichtere/kürzere tour angesagt. ich fuhr meist auf der strasse über den grimsel zum oberaarsee. runter ging's dann über wanderwege, singletrails und waldstrassen.


----------



## davedudley (21. September 2012)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> hier ein paar impressionen von meinem trip ins oberwallis ...
> 
> sonntag: inspiriert durch red-orbiters bericht bin ich die aletschtour gefahren, nur die abfahrt hatte ich etwas anders gewählt. sehr imposant, wenn man das erste mal so dem grössten gletscher europas entlang fährt.
> 
> ...



beeindruckende Bilder bei traumhaftem wetter


----------



## Mr. Svonda (21. September 2012)

ja, hatte mal wieder glück mit dem wetter. am mittwoch war dann schon regen und dichter nebel, als ich über den furka nach hause fuhr. einzig auf dem saflischpass musste ich, beim mittagessen-halt, kurz die jacke anziehen.

ihr hattet ja aber auch gutes wetter bei der saflischpasstour, und es hatte mehr leute. ich bin die ganze tour nur zwei bikern begegnet.

... das war's dann jetzt wohl für dieses jahr, mit schönem wetter und grossen touren über 2000müM :-/


----------



## beuze1 (21. September 2012)

*@Mr. Svonda
Klasse Tour-noch bessere Bilder.
Macht lust direkt loszufahren.*


@davedudley
die ganze Bilderreihe noch mal zu kopieren wäre aber dennoch nicht nötig gewesen, oder?


----------



## davedudley (21. September 2012)

@beuze1
da hast du wohl recht


----------



## olev (24. September 2012)

Schöne Tourenberichte und Bilder!



Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> ... das war's dann jetzt wohl für dieses jahr, mit schönem wetter und grossen touren über 2000müM :-/



Jein. Ich interpretierte den Wetterbericht für heute Montag optimistisch. Föhn sollte es ja haben und aus Westen Regen. Dem Tapferen hilft das Glück, sagte ich mir, und hoffte, vor dem Regen durchzukommen. Der Sonntag war dann auch prima. Zwar noch alles sehr nass vom Regen vom Samstag, doch wunderbar schön:







Nach verschiedenen Zwischenabfahrten strebte ich dem Panixer zu. Das Bild ist auf 2000m gemacht, die Tour war einigermassen gross, das Wetter gut:






Übernachtet habe ich auf dem Panixerpass in der Schutzhütte. Holz wäre vorhanden gewesen. Wolldecken zur Genüge ebenfalls, hätte also nicht unbedingt einen Schlafsack mitnehmen müssen.






Während draussen der Föhn tobt, geniesse ich Hüttenromantik.






In der Nacht hört das Tosen des Föhns irgendwann auf. Und am Morgen erwartet mich Niesel und Nebel.






Egal. Bald habe ich mich an die etwas rutschigeren Verhältnisse gewöhnt und so schittere Wetterverhältnisse haben durchaus auch ihr schönes. Und den Spass lass ich mir zuletzt verderben:






Nur kann ich mich dann in Elm nicht so richtig motivieren, im nun doch ziemlich strömenden Regen irgendwo wieder hochzufahrn. Egal. Mein Velo ist auch ein Tourenvelo und so lande ich hier:






Das könnte ein Finisherbild sein, aber es ist erst Mittag. Und der Regen hat aufgehört. Also doch nochmals hoch! Der Lohn ist dann ein Trail in strömendem Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (25. September 2012)

schöne bilder/lanschaft und trails , den panixerpass möchte ich nächstes jahr auch mal machen.

.. nur das wetter am zweiten tag hätte mich etwas abgeschreckt, bin in dieser hinsicht etwas ne pussie


----------



## Vazifar (27. September 2012)

Wir waren am letzten Wochenende zum Filmen und Biken in Savognin ...


----------



## k2r rider (8. Oktober 2012)

es hat einfach alles gepasst!


----------



## davedudley (8. Oktober 2012)

bin letzten Samstag wieder mal in Lenzerheide gewesen  
hab auch nen passenden gps-Track


----------



## redblack (8. Oktober 2012)

@k2r rider, gleicher tag gleicher ort. schau mal auf www.hjop.ch. am morgen tibettrail vom stilfserjoch und am nachmittag sonnenbergtrail von st.martin. einfach nur der hammer.


----------



## k2r rider (9. Oktober 2012)

@ redblack: hehe, witzig  Wir fuhren am Samstag Tibettrail und Goldseetrail, und am Sonntag einige Trails von St. Martin hinunter. Wirklich ein super Gebiet!


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2012)

Wann geht es denn mit dem WP los


----------



## pat (11. Oktober 2012)

Immer Dasselbe:

Erst geht's rauf




Dann wieder runter 




Weiter runter




Noch weiter runter (Suchbild, finde die Biker...)




Gruss pat


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2012)

Mmhh, mit zwei Schweizer Produkten eine kleine Runde in der Schweiz, das sollte hier rein passen.




MTB_Schweiz_04_Altesch010 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Bilder Eine Runde um den Aletsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (14. Oktober 2012)

@pat, du sagst es !
*zuerst geht es rauf und dann runter,
das ist die Quintessenz !!*


----------



## blacklord (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe hier auch noch etwas aus Savognin. Geschossen von Vazifar mit Rotscher und mir vor der Linse:


----------



## Deleted 225240 (16. Oktober 2012)

Letztes Wochenende in der Lenzerheide


----------



## redblack (19. Oktober 2012)

rundtour im ybrig mit biwak


----------



## Willy4 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe noch kurzfristig zwei Tage Ferien eingezogen und bin zwei Traumtouren in Klosters / Davos und im Puschlav geradelt.


----------



## redblack (26. Oktober 2012)

rigi hochflue, bike & hike & biwak

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/3j/lh/3jlhdz5nlheb/large_P1020326.JPG?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. Oktober 2012)

Wahnsinn  Sah das in Echt so aus?


----------



## redblack (26. Oktober 2012)

das war ziemlich genau so, habe nichts retuschiert. habe allerdings im nachtmodus fotografiert, vielleicht hat das ein bisschen die farben verstärkt.


----------



## Green Epic (26. Oktober 2012)

Wahnsinn, ein Traum


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. Oktober 2012)

Biketour auf dem Schwyzer Panoramaweg zw. Ibergeregg und Hochybrig


  @redblack
Gleicher Tag? und die Rigi Hochflue ist auch  zu sehen



Sonnenuntergang zw. Hoch Ybrig und Ibergeregg


---

Bikesurfen über den Nebelmeer auf dem Schyzer Höhenweg





Ibergeregg Passhöhe





Alte Schwyzerweg





Fully Gelände - Rüttel Schüttel





Oberiberg





Hochybrig über dem Nebelmeer





Biken am Grat im Hoch Ybrig





Schwyzer Panoramaweg






Richtung Chruthüttli



alle Fotos:
Bilder Hoch-Ybrig Tour




cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder  wieso bin ich den Weg noch nie gefahren


----------



## biker-rotscher (28. Oktober 2012)

Zählt das noch zur Saison 12? Oder wäre das schon Winterpokaltauglich?


----------



## p.ha (1. November 2012)

Heute, Flawil / Winzenberg:


----------



## olev (3. November 2012)

Eine starke Erkältung hat mich leider daran gehindert, nochmals alpin biken zu gehen, darum betrachtete ich obige schneefreien Bilder neidvoll. Als die Erkältung dann soweit ausgestanden war, wagte ich mich letzten Samstag wieder aus dem Haus:






Mit dem Schnee ist's ja so: Man freut sich jedes Jahr auf die erste Biketour im Schnee und merkt dann jedes Jahr, dass das gar nicht so toll ist. Darum freute ich mich heute über schneefreie deswegen aber nicht weniger rutschige Trails.


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2012)

nochmal ein schöner Tag  






Sihltour mit ein paar extra Metern


----------



## bike-channel.ch (10. November 2012)

Erinnerungen an den Bikesommer 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2012)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Spassgerät


----------



## entlebucher (22. November 2012)

Herbstlicher Ausritt auf dem Hausberg heute, hatte leider nur das Natel dabei um diesen Ausblick einzufangen...


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. November 2012)

@entlebucher
Herrlich
---

*Tour: Rigi Kulm Achter*

Hier ein paar Fotos von meiner Rigi Kulm Tour





Vitznauer Alp





Zingel Alp





Nebelmeer





Rigi Kulm Sendemast





Sonnenuntergan Rigi Kulm


Alle Fotos:
Rigi Kulm Achter



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Kerberos (23. November 2012)

Sehr schön, "Wanderer über dem Nebelmeer" neu interpretiert! 



RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos von meiner Rigi Kulm Tour
> 
> 
> 
> Nebelmeer


----------

